# Home mixed pig feed



## Huskerfan (Nov 9, 2015)

I read something about mixing your own pig feed. It was a mixture of cracked corn,soy meal and minerals. Anyone familiar with this? Is this a good mix for pigs ?


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

I have the local feed mill make hog feed and it is ground corn, soybean meal, ddg's and minerals. One of the most common pig feed recipes used in the Midwest and works just fine.

If you want the percentages of each ingredient I can provide that on Monday.


----------



## Huskerfan (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

We get 50 lb of soybean meal and a premix of vitamin and mineral from our local feed mill. We go to elevator and get shelled corn, put through pir little pto grinder and mix well. We do 100lb batches. It is a lot of work but by my last figures we are grinding it all in for $9.00 per 100 lb batch. That is 16% protein. Ours have been growing great all year on that. Our local feed mill sells 16% for $9.60 per 50 lb bag. Well worth the work in our opinion.


----------



## jkleven (Feb 28, 2016)

If you haven't already done so, check with your local feed mills. I thought about mixing my own feed but after checking prices it didn't make any sense. My last 1,000 pound tote of premixed hog grower ration was about $90. Hard to DIY for any cheaper than that.


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

sorry...forgot to respond with mix.

I get 500 lbs. at a time

140 lbs soy bean meal
15 lbs PMX (5-60) not exactly sure what all it contains
345 lbs ground corn

500 lbs bagged costs me $98.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

ihuntgsps said:


> sorry...forgot to respond with mix.
> 
> I get 500 lbs. at a time
> 
> ...


Mix is ok. The cost is a bit high.


----------



## nyhunter (Nov 14, 2014)

My pigs get ground corn and ground oats mixed with a mineral. They seem to grow good on it and I pay $70 per 500lbs.


----------



## Huskerfan (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you all for your help


----------



## abachler (Sep 12, 2016)

I use commercial bulk premix, it runs about 9.9 cents per pound, so an 800# load costs about $78 or so. That's enough to finish off one hog. The feed store loves it because no bagging, I just pull up and they dump it right into my hopper. Everyone wins. It's hard to save any significant money mixing it yourself. I could probably do it, get small loads of everything, mix it with my auger and just keep dumping it back into the hopper, but at some point whats the point, how much wear and tear on my equipment and time is it going to take to save maybe $5.


----------



## BLUEBERRY1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Is anyone getting an organic mix in bulk?


----------



## abachler (Sep 12, 2016)

BLUEBERRY1 said:


> Is anyone getting an organic mix in bulk?


I'm not sure if the local silo even carries it. Generally organic feed is so expensive anyway that only hobby farmers buy it, and they get it pre-bagged. The large pork producers generally mix their own feed on site.

To be completely honest, the whole organic thing is a sham. There is no scientific evidence whatsoever that a hog fed 'organic' corn is any healthier or tastes any different than a hog fed regular corn. Coupled with the fact that 'organic' pork receives little if any medical care, it is most likely less healthy. 
Say what you want but I prefer my animals live a healthy disease free life, you can go ahead and eat sick animals if you want.


----------

